# Worcestershire Chicken (TNT)



## crewsk (Apr 22, 2005)

My family loves this chicken!! I have also done this with pork chops & it's really good too.

2 to 3 lbs chicken pieces
1/4C. Worcestershire sauce
1/2C. margarine
2Tbsp. lemon pepper seasoning(or to taste)

Place chicken in large greased casserole dish. Spread margarine on each piece of chicken. Sprinkle with lemon pepper & Worcestershire. Bake at 350F for 1 hour or until juices run clear. Serves 4 to 6.

From: The Four Ingredient Cookbook by Linda Coffee & Emily Cale.


----------



## Alix (Apr 22, 2005)

Ooooo. I LIKE the way this looks. Easy and tasty too I bet. Thanks crewsk, I may give this a whirl for dinner tonight.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 22, 2005)

Let me know how you like it Alix!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 22, 2005)

I didn't get around to using the chicken I thawed out yesterday.  I'll make this tonight.  Paul will like it!  Thanks.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 22, 2005)

Let me know how it turns out for you pdswife! I was skeptical about using worcestershire with chicken but I was pleasantly surprised by how good it is.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 22, 2005)

I will Crewsk.. but, it might not be tonight.  Paul wants splitpea soup.


----------



## janetGood (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you think butter will work just as well as margarine and do you use skinless chicken or skin on chicken? it sounds so quick and easy thanks for posting it.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm sure butter will work just fine Janet. I have used both skinless & skin-on chicken. I like the taste of the skinless better but hubby likes the skin on.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm def. going to try this one crewsk....thanks!   Have you tried chops that have been marinated in soy sauce and lemon pepper and thrown onto the grill?  A friend of mine made them last Friday and they were awesome.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 23, 2005)

I haven't tried that but I have them marinated in honey, lime juice & soy sauce & they are great! It's great on chicken too.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh I'll have to try that too.............I really love to marinate meats and then throw them on the grill.......always tender/flavorful and juicy.


----------

